# Yet Another Iron Man Completed



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have removed the images for personal reasons. I apologize in advance for any confusion or inconvenience.
Tom


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic kit, and fantastic job on it. This is nobody's fault, but the stock neck looks a bit too long for the replacement head. I'm wondering how hard it would be to remove (not on the kit you posted) a couple of the upper segments on the neck armor in order to set the head lower, more like it'd be in "real life"? 

Again, not a criticism of anyone involved, please no one take it like that.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Very nice sculpt and paint job! I have to agree, the stock neck looks too long.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

All I gots to say is WOW!
Now I know what I have to save my lawn cuttin money for.

Max Bryant


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Maybe it's like that one tribe over in Africa, where they put those rings around their necks? And it stretches them more and more as, over time, they add more rings? Then again, maybe not......

Wayne


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have removed the image for personal reasons. I apologize in advance for any confusion or inconvenience
Tom


----------



## SMA (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome job. I got that kit in the stash and this makes me want to go on with it. Really cool job.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man that Bernd can paint! That looks great - I really like what Steven is doing with it so far


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tom,

Don't know how I missed this thread before. Now I'm REALLY excited about this kit! The painted bust looks so much better than the photo of the "raw" one you sent me yesterday.

Cheers!
Paul


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Paul; by the time you and I are finished, I think ALOT of people are going to be excited! :thumbsup:
Have a GREAT time in Louisville!
Tom


----------



## wkma7six (May 13, 2009)

I just got my kit today. Inspires me to build it with lighting!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I bartered for one today.... it's got great possibliites!Glad I got one.


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

nice Pics, Tom. :.-)

Greetings from Germany
Bernd


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hello Bernd, I'm glad you made it to the party!:hat: I will be sending you another box VERY soon. Thank you again for sharing your work!
Tom


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Page One............. All Ironman.

RK


----------

